# Is it ok to shoot cast bullets?



## MS Skeeter (Jun 16, 2008)

I own a XD-9 and am considering a XD-40 tactical.I am wondering if the XD barrels have the same problems as the Glock barrels with using cast bullets.Thanks


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thats all I shoot for practice in my XD never had a problem. Also shoot lead in my HK and friend does in his Glock, no different then any other gun, dont know why HK and Glock say no to lead


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Polygonal rifling and lead bullets can cause some serious pressure spikes, you may wanna be careful doing that, it voids your warranty on both your gun and your shooting hand, and you can't get an extended warranty on body parts.

Zhur


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

XD barrels are standard rifling not polygonal. As with any lead bullets just keep the velocity down to minimize leading.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry, wasn't clear... HK's and Glocks have polygonal barrels and that is why you wouldn't want to shoot lead cast bullets out of them.

Zhur


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I shoot them in my M&P-9 but I use a full copper jacket in my G-19. Just playing on the safe side. :smt033


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

Most manufactures void warranty just for shooting reloads. I load .40's to factory velocities in my HK USP and never any issues. Shoots accurate and No excessive leading either.


----------

